
Testimony of a surgeon working in the heart of Italy's coronavirus outbreak - samvher
https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/ff8hns/testimony_of_a_surgeon_working_in_bergamo_in_the/
======
aaron695
I find it interesting all this happened in Wuhan over a month ago but we are
just starting to hear actual in person stories.

And I think it's mostly language. Censorship plays a role, but less than
language.

Anyway this will be in your own community soon, so you'll be able to talk to
mates about it in your local dialect.

You'll always have the lag from Wuhan which is x weeks ahead, a little time
machine. You can easily extrapolate how bad it is, but it seems people need
the finer details of a person telling a story.

[edit] Also a interesting comment how they are using surgical masks in the
thread, how cheap(or any) N95/FFP3 masks can't be supplied seems like a issue
we should have thought through. We put a lot of money talking about attacks,
not so much preparing it seems.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/ff8hns/testimony_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/ff8hns/testimony_of_a_surgeon_working_in_bergamo_in_the/fjx9ywr/?context=3)

